# Пример удачной инсталляции с кириллизацией на AMD64 localiza

## Rainbow goblin

Считаю своим долгом поделиться наконец-то удачным опытом инсталляции с объяснением, где были грабли (три раза переставлял, пока вник!). 

   Итак, устанавливаю 64 битный Линукс. Первое - нельзя писать слишком много ненужных параметров USE в make.conf. Вот мой make.conf (было больше, были ошибки при установке, вот с таким конфигом все идет как по маслу):

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=k8 -m3dnow -msse2 -msse -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

USE="X multilib alsa arts atlas avi bidi cdr cups curl directfb divx4linux emacs encode evo fbcon fdftk fftw flash foomaticdb ggi gif gnome gtk -gtk2 gtkhtml icq imap imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jikes jpeg kde libwww maildir mbox motif lesstif mozilla mpeg msn mule ncurses nls opengl pdflib perl pic pie png ppds python qt quicktime samba scanner slp socks5 ssl svga tcltk tiff truetype unicode usb wmf wxwindows xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib amd64" 

LINGUAS="en ru he"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Дальше: кириллизация - нужно сразу позаботиться, чтобы glibc скомпилировался с нужными локалями (без этого шага получается хреновый результат):

После bootstrap -инга нужно сделать так:

echo "sys-libs/glibc userlocales">>/etc/portage/package.use

потом отредактировать:

nano -w /etc/locales.build

Вот что написано там у меня:

POSIX

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

en_US/UTF-8

he_IL/UTF-8#Это для иврита

he_IL/CP1255#Это для иврита

he_IL.UTF-8/UTF-8#Это для иврита

he_IL.CP1255/CP1255#Это для иврита

ru_RU/KOI-8

ru_RU/KOI8-R

ru_RU/CP1251

ru_RU/UTF-8

ru_RU/IBM866

ru_RU.KOI8-R/KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.KOI-8/KOI-8

ru_RU.CP1251/CP1251

ru_RU.CP866/IBM866

(Я перестраховался и написал все возможные варианты русских локалей)

   Теперь нужно перекомпилировать glibc и потом emerge -e system.

Почему все заново? Тогда в/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/  появляются файлики,нужные, как я думаю, для кириллизации программок и библиотек.

   Теперь после окончания установки нужно выставить нужную локаль:

nano /etc/env.d/00basic - добавить внизу:

LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

потом env-update&&source /etc/profile

kde-i18n установить и русифицировать КДЕ и т.д.

PS. Я хотел обратить внимание на "правильную" компиляцию glibc - без этого будут неприятные сюрпризы, напр. Perl пишет - нету такой локали, закорючки вместо текста в разных программах (Flash player,например) ну и т.д.

   Удачи всем! 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## viy

Почему glibc 2 раза собирал? Что мешало все настроки прописать до bootstrapping'а? Были грабли?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Я был не уверен, что знаю точные прописи всех кириллических кодировок, плюс ивритских. Хотел посмотреть что glibc соберет там.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Oranta

Привет!

Раз три раза переставлял можешь помочь?

Вот тут такая проблема:

I'm trying to install Gentoo on this computer through MS virtual PC... It was going all fine and dandy until I tried to bootstrap then it has a error..

sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2 failed

I did a search for it and other people have had the same problem but the fixes they offered didn't appear to work as this is the third time I've tried to bootstrap it... Any help would be very appreciated. 

В точности моя проблема, но я ставлю на ноут с AMD64.

Также после bootstap-инга упираюсь в этот косяк.

----------

## viy

Напиши об ошибке больше --- строк 20-30 того, что и как не проходит.

И на каком этапе упираешся --- в англ. тексте сказано, что во время bootstrap'а, ты говоришь, что после.

----------

## russianpirate

а больше перекомпиляциы glibc, не чего не нужно занаво компилировать?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Ну, я ж написал, я все потом перекомпилировал. Тогда в /usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/ появляются файлики с русской локализацией менюшек программ, я думаю.

----------

## russianpirate

всё сделал.. но проблеммы не кончились

файлы как ???? а в Beep Media Player, буквы не в правильном порядке

----------

## Rainbow goblin

К меня это позавчера, после обновления, началось. Причем, например, один и тот же текст на koi8-r читается, например, в Bluefish нормально, а в Eclipse или в SciTE - буквы переставлены - большие на маленькие и порядок изменен. Может кто-то  запостить эту проблему на английском в общий форум? :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mobILL

Rainbow goblin, спасибо тебе большое - всё собралось с первого раза и без проблем. С локалями то же проблем не возникло!

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 :Cool: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## russianpirate

Везёт.. а мне прешлось пере-устанавливать Генту  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

А я пять раз переустанавливал, пока вот не вкурил

----------

## russianpirate

Pytiy raz pereustanovil, schas gnome stavlu.. potom paprobuyu esche s unicode.. problem dafiga  :Sad: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Да, вот тоже пишлось переустановить. Все поменялось при установке! Начиная с проблемы с  gcc и пр. Надеюсь, что доживу до тех времен, когда Gentoo будет ставиться и работать без проблем. А так вот приходится жить в доме, в котором постоянно идет ремонт!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## YRusinov

Привет ! А openoffice с этими настройками компилится ?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82106

Vot kto-to pishet, kak pofixit problemu s locale pod novimi glibc (glibc-*2005*)

----------

## Rainbow goblin

localedef -v --no-archive -i de_DE -f UTF-8 de_DE.UTF-8 (naprimer)

----------

## viy

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> localedef -v --no-archive -i de_DE -f UTF-8 de_DE.UTF-8 (naprimer)

 

Это уже давным давно есть в howto svyatogor'а по настройке UTF-8...

----------

